# Tomorrow's DDAY!!



## Babydreams321

I was petrified whilst trying as desperate for a daughter..ive been so nervous for the past 20 weeks, infact its consumed me for the best part of a year & tomorrow is D-day!! 

Im feeling so emotional tonight!! No one understands how much it would sadden me to know id never have a daughter ( this will be our final child )

I feel so guilty feeling this way as adore my son , Harry, with all my heart. Hes my world, i wouldnt ever change him & am so proud of the little person he's becoming!!

I lost my mum when harry was two months old & feel this desparation for a girl has stemmed from this... i battled with myself emotionally for a year after her death as struggled with harrys relationship with his other nan, my mum in law... i just want a mummy-daughter relationship back, i cant imagine only ever being the paternal nanny in 20 years! i need my girl......

im sooo scared for tomorrow :(


----------



## Eleanor ace

Good luck for tomorrow, I have everything crossed that you get your pink bundle!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

How did it go? Not sure of our time difference!


----------



## foxiechick1

Good luck today am really hoping you hear pink! xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: i feel the same about a son.,


so...........????? do tell :)


----------



## cckarting

stalking!


----------



## pinkribbon

Stalking too! Hope you heard what you wanted to :)


----------



## _jellybean_

Are you okay honey? xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Hope you got what u wanted :) x


----------



## maybebaby3

What did you get?!!


----------



## BabyCleo

huge hugs. stalking this thread!! i hope you get your pink bundle. just remember, no matter what you and that baby will always have a special relationship :) :hugs:


----------



## Babydreams321

Hey ladies sorry for the late reply, thank you for responding..

Im having another boy :cry: ...xxxx

To be honest I AM feeling better about it now, Thursday I was an utter mess & was feeling so sad xxx

Baby was grabbing his toes & sucking his thumb, I just know Im in love already.. but it still saddens me... I DONT feel complete, I feel up in the air...

I dunno, I feel so guilty admitting my thoughts, so many people cant even have children or dont have healthy ones.. I know Im blessed, just cant shift this feeling xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## _jellybean_

I'm sorry you're having a hard time honey.


----------



## Missy86

Babydreams321 said:


> Hey ladies sorry for the late reply, thank you for responding..
> 
> Im having another boy :cry: ...xxxx
> 
> To be honest I AM feeling better about it now, Thursday I was an utter mess & was feeling so sad xxx
> 
> Baby was grabbing his toes & sucking his thumb, I just know Im in love already.. but it still saddens me... I DONT feel complete, I feel up in the air...
> 
> I dunno, I feel so guilty admitting my thoughts, so many people cant even have children or dont have healthy ones.. I know Im blessed, just cant shift this feeling xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I was exactly the same, just give yourself some time


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'm sorry you didn't get your pink bundle hun :hugs:. Don't feel bad about how you feel, you can't help it and a lot of people feel the same :hugs:


----------



## foxiechick1

Sorry you didn't hear pink hun I hope you are ok, sending massive hugs, sounds like a little cutie already though xx


----------



## maybebaby3

Sorry you didn't get your girl but glad you're coming to terms with having another son :hugs:


----------



## Babydreams321

Thanks ladies!! 

Im sure in a weeks time ill be over it ;) Ive bought a few newborn boys bits today which are cute....made me sad seeing all the pretty girls bits though.....xxxx

Its horrible feeling this way isnt it, i should be feeling elated!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs:


Babydreams321 said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> Im sure in a weeks time ill be over it ;) Ive bought a few newborn boys bits today which are cute....made me sad seeing all the pretty girls bits though.....xxxx
> 
> Its horrible feeling this way isnt it, i should be feeling elated!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs:dont beat urself up about it. u still wish for a healthy baby and will love him all the same. but u need some time to adjust


----------



## cckarting

babydreams, i felt the same way when they told me we were having another boy, i was sooo sure that we were having a girl this time around. I cried all day when we found out. I still get down at times, but i know once he's here it won't matter that i didn't get a girl. Just so you know having two boys is AMAZING! I love watching my boys play together and bond they are so close, and really are best friends. I'm sure your boys will be the same, and i'm hopeful the boys will have room to bond with another brother :) if you ever wanna chat you can pm me.


----------



## maybebaby3

Babydreams321 said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> Im sure in a weeks time ill be over it ;) Ive bought a few newborn boys bits today which are cute....made me sad seeing all the pretty girls bits though.....xxxx
> 
> Its horrible feeling this way isnt it, i should be feeling elated!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I know I will feel the same way if I'm told its a boy :hugs: I feel awful admitting it.


----------



## Babydreams321

Thanks again ladies...

Still sad... not enjoying this pregnancy anyway & its feels even more monotonous now!!

Im scared stiff of having two kids too!! lol!! All my husband keeps going on about is having a third??!! I havent even got the 2nd out.. i dont know if im cut out for a third nor do i think i could deal with the disappointment again...

If only u could pay somewhere to guarantee the gender u wanted!! controversial i know!! id defo hv a third if it were defo a girl!!

Sorry im just waffling, let me get this one out first :dohh:


----------



## cckarting

my dh has also told me we could have another, not sure if i can't do it again lol. This has been the roughest pregnancy so far, i need to see how 3 goes before i even start thinking about having another. It will get better, the sadness, i promise. I am just starting to feel better about not having a dd and embracing a 3ds


----------

